
North Korea's Unit 180, the cyber warfare cell that worries the West - r721
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-21/north-koreas-unit-180-cyber-warfare-cell-hacking/8545106
======
bediger4000
The article seems speculative. The only evidence for this "Unit 180" is: _Kim
Heung-kwang, a former computer science professor in North Korea who defected
to the South in 2004 and still has sources inside North Korea, said Pyongyang
's cyberattacks aimed at raising cash are likely organised by Unit 180_.

I mean, this could very well be the bald truth, but it's hard to tell. The
article provides no other corroboration.

------
pcr0
Their hacking capabilities seem closer to that of a criminal gang than a state
actor, I'm not sure what there is to be worried about.

~~~
mythrwy
Criminal gangs are something to be worried about though!

Particularly ones with state support and an untouchable base of operation.

